# Change radio FM band US version to EU



## CrashHouse (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi,
I just moved from the Caribbean and brought my Tiguan with me.It's fitted with a RCD-510 unit and although I'm fairly happy with it, the FM-band doesn't receive even number stations after the dot. So only .1, .3, .5, .7 and .9. I cannot listen to my favorite radiostaion on 91.8!

I asked if it can be done by Vagcom or VCDS, ans obne programmer said yes, another said no. So I'm a bit confused right now and I cannot find the answer anywhere...

Please help.


----------



## CrashHouse (Dec 18, 2012)

From the Touareq forum:



> To turn off Navigation system acceptance screen:
> This modification also turns off the key in ignition chime. It can be performed on cars with the standard radio just for this reason. On those cars it will not change the radio settings or effect the AM portion of the radio like it does on the cars with the navigation radio.
> 1) start VAG-COM
> 2) click: “select control module” button
> ...


Can anyone reflect if this will does the trick for a Tiguan too?


----------



## CrashHouse (Dec 18, 2012)

*Sorry*

Was already copied/pasted into this forum in 2004.

But the questio remains if it does the trick for other cars too, to alter the odd frequencies only?


----------



## CrashHouse (Dec 18, 2012)

*Vcds*

Didn't work...


----------

